# speaker help bachmann



## blumule (Jan 2, 2010)

Im installing a mrc sound card in my bachmann 2-6-0 mogul spectrum series. What size speaker would fit the best and what reccomendations do you have as far as sound quality goes.Iv yet to delve into the tender and check speaker size , and im assumming the speaker goes there. Any help i appreciate.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it would help to give the model number of your MRC decoder. 

I really think you need to open the tender and measure for yourself and determine how much work you are willing to go through. 

The best answer is basically bigger is better, so squeezing the largest you can (and a sealed enclosure) is the best sound (most bass, the hardest thing to get in a small speaker). 

3.5" will probably be close to the limit. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blumule (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks. Its an mrc 000-1819 universal steam.I understand its not a phoenix system , but for 35 bucks on ebay thought id give it a try.When you ay enclosed what do you mean?Wont it be enclosed in the tender?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Bachmann 2-6-0 has an opening in the floor for a 3" speaker, which is about as big (round) as you'll be able to fit. You could go oval (rectangular) and perhaps go longer, but you need to watch your height, too. A 3" speaker in that tender will give good sound. I've got three different sound systems installed in my three 2-6-0/4-4-0 tenders (they're the same tender), and can't complain about the quality of the sound from any of them. In terms of specific 3" dia. speaker, I don't know. Most of mine came from surplus Bachmann 4-6-0 "sound" tenders. They sound good enough to my ears. 

Later, 

K


----------



## blumule (Jan 2, 2010)

thanls for the info.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Contact Jonathan for his best recommendation on a speaker, he has a great selection. 

*
*
*http://www.rctrains.com/*


Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I used these speakers and they work very well. I got them from Litchfield station,


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And that's the other place I buy from! 

Both good choices! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That's where I buy a lot of my stuff. Good folks and they treat you right. Later RJD


----------



## blumule (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks guys.Ive been hearing some bad stuff about these mrc sound decders.What do yall know about them?Worth keeping?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought some of them for $11 each... I've had about 4 blow up. They are unreliable. I'm using them as "place holders" in my USAT diesels until QSI makes the units for them. 

Don't expect a lot and you won't be disappointed. 

You have not given the model number of your units, mine are the AD322. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blumule (Jan 2, 2010)

0001815-diesel 0001819-steam


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, you DID put the model up before.... my mistake.... 

Try it, and if you run DCC only, disable analog mode. Try to put a sealed enclosure on the backside of the speaker, have the speaker sealed to the tender floor and firing out. The backside of the speaker needs to be separated from the front side (otherwise the sound can cancel itself). Look for about one cup of volume in the enclosure. It should be relatively rigid. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

MRC decoders are rated at 21 volts, be careful as some systems are 24 volts and more now. 

MRC says fully large scale compatible, but have a 21 volt limit. Zimo and MTS are 24 volts.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats the problem Greg ran into to many volts and blows them up. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I run mine over 21 volts and cannot attribute the failures to overvoltage, they lock up and burn themselves up. A glitch will often send one in the opposite direction. 

But I have about 10 that work fine. 

They were cheap, and my level of expectation matches the price I paid. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blumule (Jan 2, 2010)

My power supply is a mrc 6200. Not sure of the volts,I hooked up the diesel card straight to pak, let it run for with wot for 10 minutes or so and no problems. It got a little warm buts thats to be expected.If she blows she blows.Ill run it until i can buy something a little better.What do yall think about dallee electronics?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

inexpensive, ok bell, poor whistle/horn... just old technology, and should cost $30 each for what you get. 

You should listen to some quality sound cards, and then the dallee and make your decision. To some people, the difference in sound is not worth the difference in price. 

I like the better quality sound cards like QSI, Phoenix, Zimo, ESU, Massoth, etc. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

Train-Li has several fairly nice speakers. You need to talk to Axel to get the exact dimensions though. I am happy with the sound out of the one I have. 

Tom


----------

